# just wanted to speak out... :p



## olddcassettes (Nov 6, 2008)

hiiii everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ive been lurking way too much on this site, im seriously on it everyday and i thought, well why not start posting? 
so for starters...my names sara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i recently started getting into makeup around july 08 and love learning new tips and tricks on how to get a great look... 
(so if anyone has any real good ones they've been dying to share....feel free to let me know) 
im also very excited to get to know all you wonderful users 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



this sites amazing and im glad to finally be a part of it.


im going to start posting soon so look out for meee!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi Sara and welcome out of lurkdom!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello


----------



## olddcassettes (Nov 6, 2008)

hahahaha thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







and hello!


----------



## melliquor (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Sara and


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## nunu (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome to the site!!


----------



## redshesaidred (Nov 10, 2008)

hello


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 10, 2008)

hi and welcome!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome Sara!


----------



## prissssa (Nov 17, 2008)

hello


----------

